# exhaust pipe repair



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The exhaust pipe on my 67 )passenger side) broke a tad over 2 inches in front of the muffler. I know this sounds a tad ghetto of me, but how about some type of thin springy metal and hose clamps?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not fix it right TK? Do you carry passengers/family in this car? An exhaust leak can be very dangerous leaking noxious fumes into the passenger compartment putting you and your passengers at risk. :eek2:

It would be best obviously to have an exhaust shop look at it and see what else is bad and have the system properly repaired or replaced. 

They might be able to remove just the bad section of pipe and replace it though.

At the minimum I would go to an auto parts store and get a piece of pipe to slide over the existing pipe and either use proper exhaust clamps or weld it. Hose clamps and a coffee can are not proper or safe repairs. :nono:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, use a short piece of pipe that fits over both ends and clamp with a pair of muffler clamps or weld it.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

both mufflers have pinholes in them besides the total break I mentioned and the drivers side rear exhaust pipe is split all the way to the muffler.
$550+ tax and ready tomorrow... 
:thumbsup:
thank you guys!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A Dole Pineapple Juice can is just about the perfect diameter. That, two hose clamps, and some muffler cement, and _Whammo_... you're in the Carbon Monoxide Poisioning Club!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here ya go......******* exhaust repair!

https://www.google.com/search?q=***...PwDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1600&bih=775#imgrc=_


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Here ya go......******* exhaust repair!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=***...PwDw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1600&bih=775#imgrc=_



This is too funny (and scary) :smilielol5:


----------

